# Canidae - warning



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

hope Lilah and Robbie are feeling better soon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, Melissa, I'm so sorry. That whole situation is VERY scary. I hope she's back to normal by tomorrow. Poor babies.... and poor you.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Come on over girl! I'll whip up a blender of mudslides. Just give Robbie a benedryl We keep em on hand for Carrie. Scarlett got stung by a wasp that was in the fence hiding. 
Oh Lilah, I hope she gets better soon she needs to spend more time teaching Scarlett to squirrel hunt.

I had another thought since you two are my bestest forum friends. I feel like Im starving mah girl now. Shes only supposed to get 2 cups per day of her BB. Once shes completely switched over. It seems a drastic difference in what the Pro Plan Puppy said. I'm just overly concerned I hope.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

CAN WE TRUST ANY FOOD FOR OUR DOGS? iT WAS NOT LONG AGO THAT FOODS LIKE PURINA, EUK, HILLS SCIENCE DIET, PEDIGREE WERE BEING FLAMED ON THE ALL BREED FORUM I BEONG TO. THEN SUDDENLY, ALL THE TOP ONES THAT EVERYONE WAS BRAGGING ON ......WELL, FORMULAS WERE CHANGE BUT THE CHANGE WAS NOT PUT ON THE BAGS (TIMER wOLF ORGANIC), VERY SHARP FISH BONE SHARDS WERE FOUND IN ONE (ORIGEN), FORMULA CHANGES NOT FOR THE BEST. IT SOMETIMES AMAZES ME HOW MANY OF THEM HAVE GONE TO pURINA pRO pLAN, ETC. 

I KEEP WTCHING AND WAITING TO HER TASTE OF THE WILD HAS PULLED A SNEAKY


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I hope your guys get better quickly. I changed over as mine were having problems but not like yours.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It always seemed to me that dogs on Canidae poop way too much. There is just something rong with that IMHO. 

I sure hope your doggies are feeling better soon.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm weaning Beamer off Canidae as we speak...chronic ear yeast infections, and speaking of poop, Hudson poops like an elephant. Libby and Hudson haven't shown any adverse signs on Canidae, but Beamer is now eating Royal Canin HP19. We'll see if his ears clear up. Thank god for no diahrrea and dehydration.

What the HECK is going on???


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I wouldn't go near it either. And won't.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope all of your crew starts feeling better. Since I bought that one bag that had the worms in it, I stopped using it. And it was around the time of the food formula change.


----------



## Sandie (Mar 22, 2009)

*But you'll feed Royal Canin?*

Amazing.
First, ingredients resulting in melamine trace per the 2007 recall:
http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/royalcanin04_07.html
But just see for yourself. Here's the ingrdeients in Royal Canin Golden-specific mix for 15 mos+, according to their website:
*Ingredients: * Chicken meal, brown rice, oat, rice, corn gluten meal, chicken fat, natural chicken flavor, powdered cellulose, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), anchovy oil (source of DHA), sodium silico aluminate, dried tomato pomace, soya oil, potassium chloride, psyllium seed husk, salt, fructo-oligosaccharides, calcium carbonate, sodium tripolyphosphate, taurine, borage oil, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], DL-methionine, glucosamine hydrochloride*, choline chloride, L-carnitine*, Trace minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), tea (green tea extract), chondroitin sulfate*, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (a source of Vitamin E) and citric acid, rosemary extract. 

Here's the review, courtesy dogfoodanalysis.com: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1523&cat=6

If fillers, corn gluten, and a lack of meat-based protein is what you like, then have at it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sandie said:


> Amazing.
> First, ingredients resulting in melamine trace per the 2007 recall:
> http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/royalcanin04_07.html
> But just see for yourself. Here's the ingrdeients in Royal Canin Golden-specific mix for 15 mos+, according to their website:
> ...


I think you will find that this forum has many different opinions in regards to food and is very respectful of what others feed. Try doing a search on foods and you will be overwhelmed at the discussions and civility we share. We are all aware of the recalls AND the dog food analysis site. We are also aware that different dogs tolerate different formulas, raw, dehydrated with differing amounts of success. And I will assure you that AndyFarmer does know how to read and is a valued member of this community.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

They type of Royal Canin that was being used was Royal Canin Veterinary Diet canine Hypoallergenic H19......., not the regular.


----------



## Sandie (Mar 22, 2009)

Not sure how that is relevant. Emotional, but not relevant. So somehow their bulk supplier for melamine would never have gotten into their vet blend. Same logic would apply for Canidae grain free then. Their new grain formula is different from the grain free version. So nothing wrong with Canidae then.

Flaming companies that have an unblemished record, based on anecdotal experiences is irresponsible.

It's not a personal issue for me against anyone. I don't know who (nor care) the poster(s) is/are. No one really does unless you physically meet them. Thus, my point is to stick to facts and not hearsay. 

To get emotional as a response to pointing out facts, or as a challenge to inaccurate information, is irrational.

With respect,
Another Golden lover.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Having sick dogs as a result of a food is PERSONAL!

Being rude on your first and second posts here is personal also.

FYI, most of us here do know each other. So don't be lecturing us on what is irrational or irresponsible. IMO, you are!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I had my two on Canidae for years. I had to switch myself, but they never got sick. Just had very soft stools, so I switched. Then I had to switch again. I just look for a food that my two do well on. Most of the time it is two different foods. :doh:


----------



## Sandie (Mar 22, 2009)

Debles said:


> Having sick dogs as a result of a food is PERSONAL!
> 
> Being rude on your first and second posts here is personal also.
> 
> FYI, most of us here do know each other. So don't be lecturing us on what is irrational or irresponsible. IMO, you are!


Personal--yes--precisely why it's irresponsible to make claims without verifiable fact.

FYI--maybe I'm a long-time member under a new name. How do I know who knows whom--it's a forum.

Wasn't a lecture. Folks are flaming Canidae--I refuted it with FACTS. No insults, simply amazement that a company that was part of the melamine recall, and who uses massive amounts of fillers and is not a whole food, would be seen as an alternative. Facts, not insults.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It is fact that Canidae changed their formula without disclosure. It is also fact for many here that their dogs had serious GI issues with that new formula.... so for them this is not a food of choice. It is also fact that the Whole Dog Journal devotes most of their Feb issue to quality kibble, not just Canidae. They also devote an issue to grain free and many many articles thruout the year to raw feeding........... many of us here feed either one of their other listed foods or raw. Canidae is NOT the be all end all in foods.  Even the Whole Dog Journal advocates switching amongst foods. And how bout all those show dogs that are healthy, long lived and on Purina Pro Plan......... hhhhmmmm, food for thought.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sandie said:


> Personal--yes--precisely why it's irresponsible to make claims without verifiable fact.
> 
> FYI--maybe I'm a long-time member under a new name. How do I know who knows whom--it's a forum.
> 
> Wasn't a lecture. Folks are flaming Canidae--I refuted it with FACTS. No insults, simply amazement that a company that was part of the melamine recall, and who uses massive amounts of fillers and is not a whole food, would be seen as an alternative. Facts, not insults.


 
Well that wouldn't be surprising in the least..


----------



## Sandie (Mar 22, 2009)

Kimm-
That's a fair and reasonable comment. That was my only point. You're providing valuable information but not using it as a crutch to flame an entire company.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinks somebody needs to READ before commenting that way on what others feed their puppers, LOL

Your "research" does not list the HP19 product!

Difference of opinion on foods is always welcome, but sarcastic comments like that are not


----------



## Sandie (Mar 22, 2009)

BTW--I'm not a prior member. Just illustrating how anyone can say anything and create an entire rumor based on supposition.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmm....you're being a bit rough on a forum that can dissect just about any food you throw out there. It IS an emotional topic. We're responsible for what our pups eat, we put it in their mouths....

I've fed Canidae for 2 years now and while very pleased with it for a period, since they've changed formula to not include rice AND partnered with Diamond Pet Foods (who have had at least two major recalls, aflatoxin-2005 and wheat gluten-2007 resulting in dog deaths and health issues- so in my mind they aren't unblemished anymore, they're guilty by association)
I've noticed a difference in my two....huge poops (I know -TMI) and coats aren't quite right.
I'm ready for a change, personally


----------



## Sandie (Mar 22, 2009)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Thinks somebody needs to READ before commenting that way on what others feed their puppers, LOL
> 
> Your "research" does not list the HP19 product!
> 
> Difference of opinion on foods is always welcome, but sarcastic comments like that are not


Sarcasm was not anywhere in my post, including feigned smiles.
HP19 has a parent company--made under the same name as...Royal Canin.
Now, the question to you is: Was HP19 a blend created before or after the recall in 2007? Hmmmm.

No feigned smiles here for you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not to worry. Members loved the product and many still do. Most only went to another brand in response to issues they were observing. Those whose dogs were still doing well on the product kept with it as I would have. I wish I could have stayed with Canidae.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sandie said:


> Sarcasm was not anywhere in my post, including feigned smiles.
> HP19 has a parent company--made under the same name as...Royal Canin.
> Now, the question to you is: Was HP19 a blend created before or after the recall in 2007? Hmmmm.
> 
> Maybe a marketing ploy you think? That's your decision. No feigned smiles here for you.


 I LOVE smileys, always use them, and not as anything other than I am usually HAPPY  My post usually have lots of smileys, don't like em, don't look at them 

Oh please!!!! We took it as it looked to be meant!!! Sarcastically belittling her in a way for feeding that food!!! If you're going to play that way, at least list the ingredients of what poster is actually feeding the dogs!!! 

Hmmmmm, maybe you should use UPDATED info!

Umm yeah, would stand to reason that a food named Royal Canin HP19 is actually a Royal Canin product. Since that is the brand we are talking about really didn't think it needed to be specified :bowl:::smooch::doh:


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> I LOVE smileys, always use them, and not as anything other than I am usually HAPPY  My post usually have lots of smileys, don't like em, don't look at them


  Cindy, you are a riot :woot2: :jester: :banana: :cavalry: :agree:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> I'm weaning Beamer off Canidae as we speak...chronic ear yeast infections, and speaking of poop, Hudson poops like an elephant. Libby and Hudson haven't shown any adverse signs on Canidae, but Beamer is now eating Royal Canin HP19. We'll see if his ears clear up. Thank god for no diahrrea and dehydration.
> 
> What the HECK is going on???


Well I quoted myself here to prove the point that I did state he was on Royal Canin HP19, recommended by my vet as a starting point to see if a heavy grain food (Canidae) is the culprit for his yeasty ears. She recommended a six week period to see if the allergies went away. They did not; so now we've moved on to a grain free, Evo.



Sandie said:


> Amazing.
> First, ingredients resulting in melamine trace per the 2007 recall:
> http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/royalcanin04_07.html
> But just see for yourself. Here's the ingrdeients in Royal Canin Golden-specific mix for 15 mos+, according to their website:
> ...


The Royal Canin HP19 ingredient list: I'll only type the first 7 or so, don't feel like copying/pasting off their website:

rice, soy isolate hydrolsate, chicken fat, dried beet pulp(sugar removed), natural flavors, monocalciulm phosphate...yada, yada, yada

The point was to eliminate as much grain as possible from his diet. Your ingredient list above is not what he's eating.



Sandie said:


> Flaming companies that have an unblemished record, based on anecdotal experiences is irresponsible.
> 
> It's not a personal issue for me against anyone. I don't know who (nor care) the poster(s) is/are. No one really does unless you physically meet them. Thus, my point is to stick to facts and not hearsay.
> 
> ...


Please reread my post above. My other two dogs are still eating Canidae, and they are fine on it. I still buy it! And I haven't flamed Canidae at all, I'm a customer :doh: I'm just trying to nail down the allergic reactions my one dog is having and trying to eliminate the food issue. Heck, maybe he's allergic to ME??? 

Furthermore, these threads are not 'hearsay'; they are personal experiences of our dogs who use YOUR product. I suspect you are either a Rep for Canidae or some other employee because you are very defensive to our experiences and think that we are only posting to "flame" the product; that's not our point. Our point is to share our issues and discuss them. Canidae is not the wonder dog food- not all dogs are going to a thriving, healthy, beautiful dog on Canidae alone....that's why there are more than one dog food company right?

My best friend and sister work for Purina--do I use their products? Used to; guess what? My dogs had allergies, so I switched to Canidae! Two of them are fine with Canidae, one wasn't. Do I flame Purina? Nope. Just moved on to a different product. 

And Sandie, new member set aside, to be honest, there are many members here who have never met each other but communicate on a daily basis, and yes, we DO care about each other and we DO care who the poster's are.

Just stating the FACTS here ma'am...nothing personal. :wavey: (TBW)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sandie said:


> Flaming companies that have an unblemished record, based on anecdotal experiences is irresponsible.
> 
> To get emotional as a response to pointing out facts, or as a challenge to inaccurate information, is irrational.


I don't know who the heck you are, but I don't appreciate you coming in this thread and saying things like the quote above. 

You want facts, ok, here's fact.

FACT - my dogs had diarrhea and vomitting, and one became very ill from eating Canidae.

FACT - I changed foods and my dogs are no longer sick.

There is no "inaccurate information" in those facts. 

If you are feeding Canidae and your dogs are doing fine, good for you. Mine got sick on it, and many others have also to varying degrees. None of that is "anecdotal experiences". 

Sharing our experiences is what we do on this forum, it has helped educate and protect our dogs in many, many instances. So don't come on here as a brand new member and start telling us we can't say what we have experienced.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Sandie said:


> Personal--yes--precisely why it's irresponsible to make claims without verifiable fact.
> 
> FYI--maybe I'm a long-time member under a new name. How do I know who knows whom--it's a forum.
> 
> *Wasn't a lecture. Folks are flaming Canidae--I refuted it with FACTS. * No insults, simply amazement that a company that was part of the melamine recall, and who uses massive amounts of fillers and is not a whole food, would be seen as an alternative. Facts, not insults.


Why do you care so much, or worry about canidae getting flamed here? Not that I've really seen a "flame". More like 'the new formula is not agreeing with my dog'. 

There have been many, many complaints since the ingredient switch, and not just here on the forum. The 3 pet stores I shop at have all had returns and complaints since the switch.

Whatever....I fed it, now I don't. I think Canidae can come defend themselves here if they they think they need to. 

This is just weird...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe its time for this guy again:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!!!! That just might be it!



AndyFarmer said:


> Maybe its time for this guy again:


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

This is a very important subject, as we are the ones providing the food for our beloved pets!


----------

